# Corn on the Cob



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You can't get much more basic than boiling water and melting butter and it sure is delicious. Store has it 5 ears for $2, and although it isn't local it will do. I call the two colored corn sugar and gold, bicolor just doesn't add to the excitement. 
I use a bread pan and melt my butter in it and the corn fits nicely. A touch od salt and pepper and I ate all 5. I allow myself these luxuries for seasonal specials.

10 minutes plus in boiling water but 20 minutes works also.

Now, there are tons of other great items that can go along with the corn, but I didn't have room for anything else.

How do you do your corn?

Bud


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Right on

but 

Don't be afraid to experiement

Steam the corn instead of boiling it, and it will be crispier.

And, do like the Meskin's do, and put salt, hot pepper cinnamon and some powdered parmesan cheese.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I like to Microwave the corn. Soak it in water for a minute. Wrap it in plastic. Nuke it for 2-3 minutes for 3 ears. 

Then I let it sit for a moment. Peal off the plastic wrap and the husks and wipe it with a paper towel and most of the silk is gone. If you want it all gone, take a dry piece of paper towel and buff it from tip to tail and it should be gone. 

Next, I take a stick of butter, peal back the wax paper a bit and then slather it on the corn. Salt as desired. 

Then I make some for the wife. 

If you think about it, a microwave make water move quickly and creates heat, which turns to steam. So, you are steaming your corn. 

Being from Minnesota, there was a lot of sweet corn grown. After moving to Colorado, we discovered, Olathe Sweet, sweet corn. It is by far the best sweet corn we have ever had. If you ever get a chance to get some, do so.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Cut off each end, remove the dirty outer husk, and cook 3 ears at a time in MW. Let it rest for at least 5 minutes before peeling.


The cooked silks come off much easier than when the corn is raw. In fact 90% come off with the husks.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We like fresh corn, steamed. Invariably we go to the garden and get enough ears for one sitting. We do this for 3 or 4 days. THEN we see the bear has eaten all the rest. Bummer. Funny thing is, the bear will not digest the corn fast and it ferments in his stomach. He is drunk for a couple of days.


----------



## Timborooni (Apr 16, 2011)

This stuff...corn MW steamed in the husk until just or almost done. Melt butter in a large pot. Cut the corn in half. Crank the heat and toss the halved corn in the hot butter over high heat. Remove from heat and sprinkle with this stuff. Chile and lime seasoned salt. Great on really ripe cantaloupe, too! Good stuff.

Something little different? Mix mayo, parm cheese, and Tajin. Grill corn, a little char here and there isn't bad. Pull it off the grill and slather with the mix while still piping hot. Hit it with more _sprinkle cheese_ if you'd like. I've tried it slathering before grilling, thought maybe it might be more appetizing for people who were..."ooo, mayonaise?"...but it was just a waste of time, melted and ran off.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

For me it's corn on the bbq.

Cut the silk off with scissors and throw them on full husk until the corn just starts to caramelize.

You can get the same results in the oven too.

I've noticed that Churches Fried Chicken has deep fried corn. I haven't tried it but it sure looks good.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Florida corn from Zellwood is favorite. Only boil 6 minutes. So sweet it doesn’t need butter or salt


----------

